# M&P Desantis IWB Holster Review



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, thought I would share this with you.

Initially when I purchased my m&p (.40, compact) I purchased a desantis pro stealth holster for $24.99









It worked well but was heavy, and I felt as though it had alot of side to side movement, also it was a general holster for several pistols (g26, g27 etc) and it felt like a ton of weight distributed over a very small area. however for 25.00 it was great. But I recently returned it and purchased the desantis "cozy partner" holster. it's a dual clip IWB holster. Its great because the clips will allow it to pivot just a bit for appendix carry in the car without crushing your talliwhacker. It also has a tension screw which I turned about 2 turns for a good snug feeling. There is a small flap up top so the back end of the slide doesn't dig into your side or get perspiration on the weapon. It was $49.99










hope this helps someone make a choice. also while i was trying it on in the gun shop a guy walked by and said "thats a great holster" and showed me his, which was the same one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Think I'll go take a look at it Thanks.:smt023


----------

